# need 16/4 maple studs for stereo rack, where can I buy in the sacramento area?



## berlinguyinca (Nov 5, 2012)

dear all,

after about a year of practicing and getting my feets wet with attempting to woodwork, I'm finally at a point were my tools and skills are ready to be challenged by my first piece of furniture.

Now while browsing the internet for idea's of stereo shelves, I found the following and rather like the idea and implementation of it:

http://www.stereophile.com/content/diy-audio-rack-progress-not-flexy-1










And looking at the rack, I assume it to be 16/4 maple on the sides and otherwise mostly 8/4 and 4/4.

Height wise I'm shooting for about 3-4 feet. Still haven't received the stereo components to finalize this.

Does anybody know, where I can get this form of lumber in the sacramento/woodland/davis area? For a decent price.

I'm hoping for 2s square. Since I have nearly all the tools to build it. Besides a jointer, but a buddy has one and I hope to borrow it from him for this project or order a table top model from jet. Just running out of space in my garage…


----------



## BentheViking (May 19, 2011)

could you laminate 8/4s together?


----------



## berlinguyinca (Nov 5, 2012)

yes this would be possible, but might not look as nice. Would be a worse case call.

I'm also still searching for alternative woods. Which are cheaper and can handle the weight of 2 Amplifiers (80lbs each), preamp/cd/dac at 10-20lbs each and a turntable later which is around 30lbs.

Maple is around ~4$ a BF 2S


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Looks closer to 10/4 to me.

16/4 hardwoods are difficult to come by in California.

Bohnhoff Lumber is the source I use in Los Angeles -
they supply many of the other hardwood dealers
in the area. For all I know they may supply the
dealers in your area as well.

If you are set up for resawing, it's not too much trouble
to face veneer the posts in fancy maple and use
a cheaper glued-up hardwood core.


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

I would laminate for the sake of dimensional stability. Lock mitered legs would look better than solid maple in my opinion; the grain would be contiguous rather than having flat grain/edge grain


----------



## berlinguyinca (Nov 5, 2012)

thanks

now 10/4 makes it easier and a lot cheaper. In the worst case I could use 8/4 maple and 'wrap' it with another hardwood of 1/4 on each side. Since I plan to make the mortise 1/2" to 3/4" deep it should not affect the stability.


----------



## berlinguyinca (Nov 5, 2012)

mhm lock-miter a technique I don't know yet, more to learn again…


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

There are a few MacBeaths near you, think. http://www.macbeath.com/

I used to buy wood from them when I was in the US Navy, in the mid- '70s. Stationed in Oakland.


----------



## berlinguyinca (Nov 5, 2012)

thanks they look good and have decent prices,

do you think poplar is strong enough for an audio rack? Still rather new to picking woods and since it's going to be stained anyway to match our other furniture.


----------



## rockindavan (Mar 8, 2011)

Any wood will be plenty strong. The joinery is going to be the source of failure in nearly every case.


----------

